# Cooked Ribs



## Bullywomper (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope you all can help me out here. Excited to be here too. I cooked/ smoked about 18 racks of ribs yesterday in preparation for the Super Bowl. Once they were finished we wrapped them in Saran Wrap and tin foil so that today I could put them on the open fire and just warm them up. Well, once they were wrapped I put them all in my Yeti cooler and left them outside figuring they would chill in the 40 degree air. When I went out to check them this morning I opened the cooler and lo and behold they were still warm. My question is are they still okay to heat up and eat or could they have spoiled. Any input will be appreciated. I called a local rib joint and they said they thought they would be fine to eat. Thanks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 3, 2013)

That's quite an undertaking. Yes, coolers do help retain heat just as much as they cool stuff. With that many racks piled together, they formed their own football huddle, and probably are still safe. If you have a probe thermometer, you might check the temp. Although I don't know what it will tell, safety wise. I think when you re heat them, you want to bring them back up to about 165 degrees, maybe do this indirect heat too, so they don't dry out. Or you could put them in the oven loosly covered with foil to re heat and bring them out to the grill for your finishing sauce etc.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm with "Whisky" 

Your ribs will be just fine.Those lucky people.
I've seen bbq restaurants pull smoked ribs that were made in the morning out of coolers they were just fine. Yours will probably be the most tender ribs you'll ever make. Get ready to be the Rib Hero today.. Your cape is hidden in the secret corner.

Enjoy the day.. I have 6 racks to get going myself today.

Oh, and just one more thing... Curious minds want to know..What kind of ribs did you make? 

Munky.


----------



## Oldvine (Feb 3, 2013)

A cooler is an insulated container so it just did it's job and kept the ribs warm in the 40 degree air.   I think they'll be OK once heated.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 3, 2013)

Just don't forget to remove the saran wrap from inside the foil before you put them back on the grill to warm up!


----------



## Bullywomper (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks to all! I took them by the rib joint and they cut one off and tasted it. I got good reviews from them so I guess I did alright. For those wondering they were IBP baby back ribs and I did to separate dry rubs and cooked them on my big iron grill/ smoker. They are in the oven on 200 not until the game starts.


----------

